# Tinley Park, Il "classic Bicycle Swap Meet" 9/25/16



## americanvintage (Aug 11, 2016)

_Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet_

_Sunday, September 25, 2016_
_I-80 Flea Market_
_19100 S. Oak Park Ave, Tinley Park Il_

Set up 5-7 a.m. $25
​ _Questions??  Contact:  Hanibal @ 773-383-6489 or _
_                                               Richard @ 815-210-4495_


----------



## Cooper S. (Sep 5, 2016)

How big is this meet going to be


----------



## americanvintage (Sep 18, 2016)

Cooper S. said:


> How big is this meet going to be



It's a little bit bigger than the Arlington Hts swap meet.  A lot of vendors showed at last year's meet, hoping for the same this time around.


----------

